# NEW: Cordura® straps by WatchBandit Original



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

We proudly introduce our new *WB Original* *Cordura®* watch straps!

Available in *Black*, *Grey*, *Navy* *Blue*, *Blue*, *Khaki* and *Military* *Green*

Our WatchBandit Original Canvas Straps are made from high quality and durable Cordura® nylon and genuine leather. Designed in Germany, Berlin and produced together with the best watch strap factories, we put our yearlong experience to the table to make premium watch straps affordable. With the newest trends and highest standards in mind, we produce the straps you were always looking for. After we sell a strap category for a certain time, we collect the experiences made by you, our customers, to improve the straps and the market and produce the perfect strap for you. As there is in most cases nothing comparable on the market, we tailor the products to the needs of our modern watch lovers. That said WatchBandit Original straps are the essence of a yearlong process and developed with your help. Thank's for helping us making quality watch straps affordable!

Use the member code: _*watchuseek*_ and safe 15% in your order








WatchBandit Original Cordura® strap on Rolex Explorer I on *Khaki* and on SeaDweller in *Grey*








WatchBandit Original Cordura® strap on IWC Portugieser Chronograph in *Navy Blue
*







WatchBandit Original Cordura® strap on Omega Speedmaster Professional in *Grey* and *Black*








WatchBandit Original Cordura® strap on SeaDweller in *Grey*








WatchBandit Original Cordura® strap on Rolex GMT Master II 116710LN on *Military* *Green*








WatchBandit Original Cordura® strap on NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date in *Navy* *Blue*

_Huge thanks to our brand ambassadors @gulenissen, @gmtfanatic, @nomoswatchclub and @swisswristshots for the nice pictures!_​


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Really like the bright blue one.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Black buckles available ?


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Not yet! Our next order includes 22 mm straps due the high demand - let's see what the future brings!


----------



## Timedummy (8 mo ago)

Is it possible to use the IWC butterfly with the navy sailcloth (cordura) or do we have to use your pin buckle due to the pin holes?


----------

